
Open-Sourcing the Anvil App Server - benn_88
https://anvil.works/blog/open-source
======
jimnotgym
Well done Meredydd and team. This makes Anvil a much more friendly investment
for those who can't risk losing a service or can't run on a public cloud.

~~~
sansnomme
Note the licensing.

~~~
TuringTest
What does it mean? Is it a sort of Lesser-Affero GPL, where the runtime is
open source but it can be linked and distributed with other Anvil proprietary
apps?

------
techdragon
Former user, definitely returning to it again now. Despite loving the tools,
not having the complete code stifled me too much and not being able to host
where I needed to pushed me away about a year ago. Looking forward to seeing
the improvements they have made.

------
dang
Related from 2017:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15584124](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15584124)

Edit: reposts are fine after about a year, and this isn't a repost in any
case. These links are just for the curious!

------
rlawson
Great low code technology! This should accelerate usage

